# Down Comforter



## sunshinemama_k (May 21, 2008)

Is there anyway to wash a down comforter without taking it to a drycleaners? I am afraid to wash it, but it is getting cold, and it really needs a good wash before I want it on the bed. I wouldn't mind handwashing it and hanging it to dry on a line by the woodstove as long as that wouldn't ruin it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Take it to the laundromat and use the biggest machine you can get your hands on. You want lots of room for it to move around and clean the feathers.

Put it into the dryer on medium heat with a few clean tennis balls. These will help to fluff the down as it dries, but without burning them or the fabric.

Take it out when it is almost dry and then hang it to finish drying. This is for aroma more than anything else. The odor of heat dried feathers is not pretty. Air dry to finish gets a nice fresh smell into the comforter.

Make a nice duvet cover or two to use to keep the surface clean and then enjoy!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I wash our king-sized down comforter in our washer...haven't had any trouble at all.


----------

